# Rocky run inprocess



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Just left Morley Ford. The Suckers are crowding out the Steelhead today as they make their way over the Ford. I saw what could be a thousand Suckers trying to swim over the small barrier.
A couple of guys are catching them on eggs. They didn't get a steelhead while I was there but I can see a few jumping. Kind of cool sight for sure.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweet. I love watching those guys run!
Some get pretty large, they get all colored up to spawn and I've seen them run some crazy stufff!
Nice battle on a five weight too.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info. My kids will have a blast catching them.


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

Sounds like the ole "sucker spawn" fly would be a hot ticket.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup. I went down the 24th and 25th for about 3 hours total and caught 10 suckers just down stream from Morley on jig and gulp minnow. Some were pretty good sizes actually. Didn't get a single Steelhead though.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Heck yeah, kids will have a blast!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> Heck yeah, *kids* will have a blast!


 Us old folks enjoy catching em too.
We get a good sucker run here in S/W Ohio from the Ohio river in to tributaries but know one fishes (except me) for them. They are a blast and offer something to do until warm water species get going. It's slowing down here a little, at least for now.
I have considered the 5 hour drive to fish the Rocky for spring suckers, sounds like aLotta fun. That's a trip I may make someday, of course I'd be to embarrassed to tell anyone I drove that far to catch a few bottom feeders .
Good Luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Any spot you think would be good to take a 6 and 4 year old? I fished for these at Morley about 10 years ago.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Go right back to Morley. Below and at the Ford still good bets to start. I like behind the dog shelter under the pipes that cross the river too. Of course I tell everyone I'm floating for Chrome, ha.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

KTkiff said:


> Any spot you think would be good to take a 6 and 4 year old? I fished for these at Morley about 10 years ago.


 You spilled the beans on that kid...Who in their right mind would give intelligence to a steel slayer like miniKiff?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Suckers are a whole different ballgame lol. I told he and his sister we are going to fish for suckers and they are excited. I think they are expecting a lollipop after we fish.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

garhtr said:


> I have considered the 5 hour drive to fish the Rocky for spring suckers, sounds like aLotta fun. That's a trip I may make someday, of course I'd be to embarrassed to tell anyone I drove that far to catch a few bottom feeders .
> Good Luck and Good Fishing !


And if you're not careful you might catch a steelhead by mistake


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

When the river is blown out and too muddy for chrome the suckers will bite a night crawler in the muddiest water you can imagine. Catching suckers Is better than a kick in the face with a golf shoe.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Tuff conditions on the rocky today. I got skunked and I mean bad skunk. Not one bobber down. Tried bobber dogg'n, bottom bouncing and pain old floating. Should have traveled to the Chagrin. That river gave up chromers to my friends to the east. Almost wish I could drain the dang pools I was in to see if they held fish.

I guess I liked this beating so much I'll try tomorrow morning again.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Rayman said:


> ...Almost wish I could drain the dang pools I was in to see if they held fish...



I often think that same thought!!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I took the kids over to the Rocky and didn't see any suckers or any caught. Maybe the cold drove them away?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

I didn't get any further down river than the red light on Mastick. I didn't see any suckers up there but it's only a matter of time. Only four inches visibility this morning and maybe eight inches to a foot now.


----------



## Chartist1 (Mar 29, 2015)

The Rocky was active during the first hour. I fished down near the Marina. I think I saw maybe 8 hookups, I had one. I then drove out to the Chagrin where the water was perfect, but there didn't seem to be any fish. No one was hooking up. Maybe it's a little early for the run?


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Steelhead eggs make a difference between fishing and wishing on both rivers right now.


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Fished with brown trout eggs on the Rock Sunday and only had one brief hookup to show for it.....can't get better bait than brown trout eggs!


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Lucky for you to have Brown eggs. Slow for sure if those don't get sucked up.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Jigs have been outfishing eggs for me. I've got some dynamite eggs that i fish with confidence......sometimes they just don't want em. I didn't have maggies either.....just some bare naked jigs getting some aggressive takes. 

It has been slim pickins on the rocky lately....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Shrimp are the new eggs........


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Was out yesterday. Purple and White jigs were hit almost as soon as they hit the water. Need a polarized filter, there were a TON of suckers resting in the slow water and trying to get over the fjord.


----------



## shoshomama (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone know what the water temp is?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Approx 45* according to the flow chart


----------



## shoshomama (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks L23 when I looked at riverboss on my phone the temp was showing NA. After I went to usgs site link I saw it. I did manage to land one tonight and lost a monster right at the shore.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Please let this rain bring the largest run of the year up and in our path. I need a double digit day so bad.


----------



## shoshomama (Jan 27, 2011)

Hopefully I got this loaded right.


----------

